# Found guide pfd and fly rod below yarmony



## rschmidt (Nov 21, 2008)

Found on the first of June below yarmony on the upper c. One guide pfd and one fly rod, not in the same place.if you can describe them you can have them back


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Heard there was a bit of a fiasco in Yarmony yesterday (6/1) - private boater in waders with no PFD on fell in...was getting dragged under even though he was hanging on to his boat...had to get rescued by a fishing guide. Wondering if one/both of those belong to him. Sounds like he's damn lucky to be alive right now.


----------



## rschmidt (Nov 21, 2008)

A fiasco indeed- it appears that there were several flips/yard sales this weekend-also found two paddles which I left at Rancho and a lot of trash and beers in the river. Rig to flip people! PS I don't mind finding full beers so much as it is payment for picking up trash. But please be safe people- at least wear your PFDs


----------



## Mtntime (Jun 2, 2015)

There was quite a bit of trash on the Colorado from the past weekends. An organized river clean up after every show would go along ways. Or maybe even once a month. But alas, where to start. There's only so many popped tubes, flip flops n beer cans I can stuff in my boat. As stated above. Never leave your house without a PFD  safety favors the prepared.


----------



## PowderHoar (Dec 11, 2006)

A fisherman at pumphouse told me he saw a dead cow float by on Sunday.
The cow probably wasn't wearing his PFD either.


----------



## rschmidt (Nov 21, 2008)

Indeed I saw that cow-she was not wearing a pfd. Still she did run gore canyon at 4600cfs. I don't think the pfd would have helped- stupid cow


----------



## mervo (Dec 29, 2014)

IIRC, There is a thread around here with someone looking for their flyrod. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

That other thread looking for a fly rod below Yarmony was mine. Our buddies were in a friend of a friend's boat that flipped (long story) the weekend before last. One rod was a Cabelas, I think, the other not so sure. I'll text both those guys and PM you, rschmidt. Thanks...

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## rschmidt (Nov 21, 2008)

*Owner found*

It looks like we have two winners- d Willis came up with the correct description for the fly rod and the PFD has already been returned. Thanks-keep dropping full beers in river


----------



## Palmer (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey I lost a TFO mangrove fly rod 6wt! Lamson lite speed reel! If that's the rod u found, cash reward for return!! Thanks Palmer


----------



## bonedale (Jul 19, 2014)

That gear wasn't mine, I lost empty beer cans, of which I'm sorry, knife would have been helpful to cut wader suspenders, my oar sleeve stuck in the lock above yarmony, I didn't flip but got pitched from my boat, complacency got the better of me, thanks to the fishing boat that pushed us to the bank, the guide walked upstream and grabbed my oar! We were fishing as well, I got off with a wrist slap, blessings upon blessings. Next day I grabbed new sleeves, rubber stops, and most importantly cobra locks, oar tethers, and a quick release for the third oar( didn't do me any good strapped down)


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bonedale (Jul 19, 2014)

And of course the pfd does you no good on the back of your seat, again I was lucky there was no way my girlfriend could pull a 250 lb man into a boat with 60+ lbs of water in his waders, had the oar tower not given and shot the oar out who knows maybe we would have flipped, complacency like I said, no pfd on, 85 lb choc lab trying to come from the back and sit in my lap, strong winds, bad equipment, it was a perfect recipe for disaster, would I have been able to hang on till we hit frog water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

